# Newbie About To Buy A 25rss



## kdkrause (Oct 29, 2007)

Hello, I have been lurking for some time doing my research. I am about ready to open the chequebook for a 2008 25RSS but I have some last minute questions I am hoping you experts can help me with.

We are a family of five, we have 7 year old twins, a 2 year old and a small dog. Our truck is a 2004 F-150 supercrew with 5.4L and 3.73 gears. I think the 25RSS will be within the limits of our truck although it might be cutting it a bit close. We currently have a C19 trail cruiser. This an expandable trailer with the canvas on both ends. We are tired of the canvas and would like to get into a full hard sided trailer. We would like bunks, a slide on the side and a queen bed, in order to get this in a traditional trailer it appears we are into the 30' range which is bigger than we would like. And so enters the 25RSS.

My plan is the twins would occupy the bunks, the 2 year old would take the sofa, my wife and I the queen. We should not have to use the dinette. I have the following questions for the group:

1. I am 6' 2", am I going to find the queen slide bed too short? It seemed okay when I tried it but that was just for a few minutes.

2. Are there condensation issues in the hard slide the same as you get with a trailer with canvas ends?

3. Does the queen slide keep the noise out just as well as a traditional trailer?

4. What is the noise level like in the queen slide when it rains?

5. If you have to pack up in the rain is it necessary to deploy the queen slide when you get home?

6. I know the queen slide at the back is manual, is the sofa slide on the side motorized?

Sorry for all the questions but I am trying hard to find a trailer which will meet our needs. I appreciate your help.


----------



## Bakerman (May 1, 2007)

Greetings, and welcome to Outbackers!

I've owned a 25RSS for a year, and tow with a 2001 5.4 Expedition w/4.55. When towing the truck has to work to climb hills. That's been written about plenty as has the wd hitch, sway control, brake requirements and so on so I'll move on to your questions.

1. I'm 5'8", and the queen bed is just (barely) enough for me, your mileage may vary. Some folks have built a wooden bed extension and sleep "the other way". There's plans and pics on the site.

2. Condensation - nobody has mentioned that as an issue that I've seen, I have no problem.

3. Don't know

4. In the heavy rain, sure it's a little noisy...but at least we've been dry so far!

5. I think not, any minimal water that makes it past the rubber gaskets will evaporate on it's own, With a ladder you can clean/dry before you close it if you think necessary.

6. Sofa slide is motorized, on my '06...

Good luck on your purchase!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

1. I won't kid you...it will be tight...but doable. I'm 72" and a half inch tall. I slept at a little of an angle to keep my feet from touching.
2. I only noticed condensation a couple times on really cold nights. (around 30F) I also stapled a layer of Thermofoil under the mattress. Bed was warmer that way.
3. Pretty much
4. Hard rain and hail both very loud. I slept fine...unless it was really pouring.
5. Always did, to lessen moisture. I toweled off the top a little right away too.
6. Electric motor slide...very nice.

I towed with a Nissan Titan with Big Tow package, Equal-i-zer brand hitch with no problems. Very good trailer (2003 model) and used it 5 seasons.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers. The 25rss is a great model. It works really well for our family with 2 kids and a dog. Often times when we stop overnight on a trip, my DD sleeps on the sofa bed and DS gets the top bunk. The bottom area is filled with their bikes, a BBQ and other junk. You may be able to do a 26rs with the bunk house but you should be happy with the sofa slide in the 25rss and the sleeping arrangement you mentioned.

I'll try to answer your questions.

I'm on the shorter side so haven't had a problem with the queen bed. You may have to scrunch a little. I haven't noticed condensation. Rain hasn't made much noise that I ever noticed it more than the other part of the camper. The queen bed does block a lot noise from the outside. As a matter of fact, I had the spot across from the Outback with the keg at the recent SoCal rally. Some were up till 3am and I didn't hear a thing.

Good luck with your purchase.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

The 26KBRS is the same weight as the 25RSS and has a king bed which is significantly larger than the queen. The bunkhouse with 4 bunks
will alllow the kids to have a room all to their own. Just a thought.....

Good luck with whatever you choose.


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers









This is definitely the place to come for any concerns you may have, and will surely receive some good advice. With 7 yr old twins and a 2 yr old, one question you may want to ask yourself is how long do you plan on keeping this model. We are a clan of three with a 12 yr old and used to have a 25RSS. While it is really great floor plan for a family with small children, we found that when our DD brought a friend along, getting into the top bunk was quite an adventure for them and they would most often opt to sleep on the sofa.

Good luck in your decisions and happy camping









Ed


----------



## kbickers (Oct 8, 2007)

We have an 07 25RSS. Since we've only had it a few weeks I can't comment on rain, since I haven't tried sleeping in it while raining.

As for the queen bed, I'm 6'1" and the bed is marginal. As another poster mentioned, I usually sleep at a slight angle so I don't hit my head or feet on the sides. We have 2 girls (9 & 5) plus one dalmatian and the floor plan is great.

We tow ours with a 2000 Suburban 5.3 w/ 3.73 gears. Tows fine on the flat lands here in Illinois. Hills would certainly be slow going, but it gets the job done.

The side slide is power on ours.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome









I am 6 3 and slept on the slide just fine for 2 years. Unless you sleep straight as a board, you should be fine. The only issue is who sleeps on the inside and gets to climb over the other. Some tho have actually enjoyed that little part of it.









Enjoy the trailer and hope to see you at a rally. I hear the factory tour rally will be fun.









John


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi kdkrause









Just wanted to say








to Outbackers! 

We don't have a 25rss, but do have the queen slide in our 28krs and my husband who is 6' 2 does just fine as long as he's diagonal...it's me that's 5' 6 that wishes it was longer, cause I get to curl up in a ball in the upper left hand corner









Keep us posted!


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

skippershe said:


> Hi kdkrause
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That explains changing out those metal blinds so quickly.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

campmg said:


> As a matter of fact, I had the spot across from the Outback with the keg at the recent SoCal rally. Some were up till 3am and I didn't hear a thing.


After putting away 1/4 of that keg myself, I wouldn't have heard the USC marching band out front....


----------



## munchkinmom (Sep 27, 2007)

Welcome to Outback!!!!







We just got our 25RSS about two months ago and this is what I found.

My DH is 6'1" and even though he is head to foot, he doesn't have any problem sleeping in the bed. He just makes sure that he is slightly diagonal on the bed and he fits just fine.

We are towing our tt with a 1999 k1500 Suburban. It doesn't win any races, but gets the job done. Our first trip out, we went all the way towards the Oregon Border to Lake Siskyou. It was a little slow at times, but we never dropped below 50 mph.

We have five people in our family DH, DS (21), DD's (13 & 17) We all fit fine and we have even had extras. The last time out we had my 13yo, her friend, my cousin, 2 toddlers, 1 dog and myself. We did just great. Had the best time ever. The girls had the bunk, my cousin had the couch, her boys had the dinette, and DH & I had the slide. No problem at all.

Your questions have pretty much been answered, but I just thought I would put my two cents worth in since I own a 25RSS and am totally in love with it already.

Well, welcome to Outbackers and have a great time with your new TT. You will love it.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

One thing you didn't mention is where you actually live. If you are on flat ground, you may be fine. I just have a feeling that in a year or two you will be looking at a new truck. The year after that you will be looking for a new trailer. With three kids even though one is small, it is kind of a pain in the butt to be putting the table up and down all the time. I would opt instead for the sofa, plus it will be less wear and tear on the wall bracket. We had a 25RSS for a year (got a bigger truck, got a bigger trailer) Queen slide gets noisy in the hard rain, but I liked it. To cut down on condensation, I put out a couple of damp rids which pulled the moisture out of the air and that really helped. The outbacks are great trailers and I am sure you will like it. The queen slide will be tight for the hubby though and the metal miniblinds are going to drive you crazy when you hit them over and over in your sleep. The insulation in the queen slide is not too good, but it is far superior to having a pop-up or hybrid because you WILL stay dry. It is pretty easy to pull out even for a woman and doesn't take long to set up. It is just a pain to have to put down the dinette everytime you break camp and then put it all back up again. Still, it is a small price to pay for the space that you get for the money.

Darlene


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome to the site!







ou picked a great model.

As to your questions, we didn't like the short queen bed, and so converted to the king bed. We added 20" to the side, and turned sideways to sleep. Made the bed a 72"x80" king. What a difference!







Only takes a couple of minutes to set up and tear down.

There is a little condensation , but nothing like canvas, and it has NEVER dripped on us.







The windows get a little steamy though.









We stayed at my brothers place one time, and never heard their neighbor sandblasting. My brother and his wife did in their house. I did hear the ocean when we went to Assateague last Thanksgiving. Of course I wanted to hear that.

We can hear the rain a little better in the slide than in the main part of the camper, but have never found that objectionable. And, we have had some pretty hard rains.

We have packed up with the slide wet, and haven't had to deploy to dry off. There may be a few drips inside, but they will dry.

You will need to check the slides for stuff that may have fallen off trees, and clean them off before sliding in. This helps protect the seals.

The side slide has always been motorized as far as I know.

We have had our 25rss for two years now, and have lived in it for more than 2 months total. We still find it to be the equivalent of a mansion on wheels.








Enjoy!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

* to OUTBACKERS*


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers. Glad to have you here.


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Welcome!







I know you'll find just what you need here. We all do!


----------

